# New method to spot viable IVF embryos



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7397774.stm


> Scientists have used gene analysis techniques to help identify the genetic profile of IVF embryos that result in a successful pregnancy.
> 
> The Australian researchers believe it could end the need to transfer more than one embryo into a woman's womb to maximise the chances of success.
> 
> ...


Do read the whole thing. I think it is a little misleading as it seems to imply all ET involve a blast and as we know that is far from the case. Plus the research is still going on to find which are the marker genes, the team are a LONG way from a reliable test.

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

"Consequently many clinics transfer more than one embryo to maximise the chance of success. In the UK clinics are supposed only to transfer a maximum of two, but in some cases they opt for three.

This raises the odds of a multiple pregnancy, with raised risk to both the mother and her babies." 

I agree that the article is misleading that it makes it sound like all IVF patients have blastocyst transfers. I think only about 30% of patients in most clinics are able to have 5 day transfers.

The author also hasn`t made it clear as to when and why and for who that UK clinics opt for 3 embryo transfers. As these cases are rare. And also not all 2 of the embryos transfered are bloastocysts.

It could be a useful research as it can increase pregnancy rates.

Rosesxxx


----------

